# Catfishing with bobbers



## FishermanMurph

I'm just wondering if any of you guys use bobbers when fishing for catfish with chicken liver? I want to try cat fishing a lake that has lots of weeds so bottom fishing won't work out to well. I've caught some big cats from there before while bass fishing so I know they are in there. Should the bait be close to the bottom? And are the lighted bobbers worth it for night fishing?


----------



## sherman51

back in the day and let me tell you that was some time ago I did a lot of bobber fishing for cats. and caught my share. I even invested in the lighted bobbers. but after getting hung up a few times and losing my bobbers I went back to a regular bobber. but from what your saying you should be good to go with the lighted bobber.

I use to do a lot of bottom fishing with spinning reels. if you left the bail open your line would just go out. if you closed the bail you took a chance of losing your rig. so I started leaving the bail open and placing a Styrofoam cup over the end of my rod. it kept the line from coming off the reel and would jump off the rod or start making a sound as the line came out. it worked pretty good back then. but they have baitrunner reels now.
sherman


----------



## Nightcrawler666

All the time. I like the slip-through floats so I can easily adjust depth without sacrificing the integrity of my main line. Drifting baits lets you cover a larger area in a shorter amount of time. I've done A LOT of catfishing, and my best days come from drifting float rigs rather than sitting on the bottom. 

I would say that you could avoid spending the money on the pricey lighted floats by just loosening your drag just enough for the fish to take off with your bait, which will make your drag clicker sing. This is how I prefer to do things in the dark so as not to have to strain to see or attract any unwanted bugs with the lantern. 

Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## sherman51

if you don't want to use the lighted bobbers. instead of loosening your drag invest in a couple of the cheaper baitrunner reels. just cast them out and put the baitrunner on and your set to go. a baitrunner has 2 drags the regular drag that you leave set where you want it. then it has the 2nd drag for the baitrunner, just set it as loose as you want. then when a fish hits and starts taking line all you have to do is grab your rod and start cranking the reel. it will kick the baitrunner off and you have your drag already set. you can find the baitrunners on ebay for just over 30.00 up to about 400.00. just make sure the one you get kicks the baitrunner off by turning the handle.

also check out amazon.com sometimes you get better buys at amazon than ebay. good luck and good cat fishing.
Sherman

I like the slip bobbers better myself.


----------



## wabi

A lot depends on the weather and time of day. I've had good success in hot summer weather at night. Find the depth the catfish are cruising (I use a slip bobber and adjust as necessary) and the action can be fast.


----------



## jason_0545

use the big slip bobbers as mentioned....another option is to just electrical tape a glow stick on the top of the slip bobbers.....good luck


----------



## FishermanMurph

Thanks for all the tips. Guys have a preferred size bobber? I'm guessing it has to be a little big so the chicken liver does not drag it down


----------



## 9Left

A lot of guys fish that way on Eastwood...


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Speaking of bobbers, anyone ever filled up a red and white one with bb's or lead shot, seales the hole and weighed it down to fish it underwater in current? I found a post somewhere about it.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

This is what I am talking about.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Float fishing for cats can be very effective if you know what your doing......


----------



## whodeynati

FishermanMurph said:


> I'm just wondering if any of you guys use bobbers when fishing for catfish with chicken liver? I want to try cat fishing a lake that has lots of weeds so bottom fishing won't work out to well. I've caught some big cats from there before while bass fishing so I know they are in there. Should the bait be close to the bottom? And are the lighted bobbers worth it for night fishing?


We had a lot of weeds in our pond growing up. I fished lots of chicken liver on bottom, just don't use any weights. The liver sits right on top of the grass.


----------



## nixmkt

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> This is what I am talking about.


Tried to send a PM to you jonnythfisherteen2 but your inbox was full.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

nixmkt said:


> Tried to send a PM to you jonnythfisherteen2 but your inbox was full.


Killed a few old messages, you should be good to send it now


----------



## Rembis50

Do you guys use weighted or unweighted pole floats?


----------



## bassattacker

I use the Thill 9" weighted floats and rigged as follows: hook with 6-8 inch leader to barrell swivel from here small peice of rubber to protect top knot to swivel, bead, lead weight, bead, float, bead top of float, rubber football float stop. Adjust float stop to depth you want to fish. the private club i belong too i use this all the time and have alot of great success with it for channels and flats. lakes are the best place to use this, rivers not so much unless its slack water or slow current and to let the bait drift right above bottom. 

for fishing at night i attach LED lights with replacable batteries that use 2032 watch batteries so i dont have to keep buying them and they come in alot of colors. You can also use the Thill NiteBrite replacement LED lights, you can get them at Dicks or Gander that have a rubber nipple to keep them water proof but they will last for about 1 full night and at $4.99 a pop taht is why i went with the LED with replaceable battery that isnt really that much bigger.

For bigger channels i would use cut bait, liver is awesome for summer bite when they just wont bite anything else.

jonnythfisherteen2 ive seen this as well and was thinking about trying a variation of this with a smaller slip float instead of a clip on bobber.


----------



## rustyfish

Catfish don't just blindly stubble upon your bait sitting on the bottom. Once they smell it they will track it down. If you are using cut or dead bait then a normal bobber is fine. I often use a slightly larger version of the same floats is use for crappie fishing. Big stick floats come into play when you are using live bait. 

Not sure of the brand but they make a few types of battery light up slip floats that use water to complete the circuit between two prongs. They work really well for channel cats.


----------

